# Benny Rose, Massey Ferguson 231 diesel



## Benny Rose (4 mo ago)

Can anyone help me with wiring on my massey ferguson 231 diesel starter. I pulled starter & don't know where wires go back on. I have large black going to battery, yellow going to solenoid, red wire going to alternator. I have a brown wire & 2 small black wires that i do not know where they go.
Thank You


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Benny, welcome.

Attached below is a wiring diagram for a MF 231. The starter is in the lower left-hand corner:


----------



## Benny Rose (4 mo ago)

Thank You so much Sixbales. I really appreciate the schematic, but it does not help me. I am totally ignorant of wiring diagrams. That is why I hoped someone could tell me where the different colored wires go or send me a picture of one wired up. I appreciate what you did. God Bless you.
Benny


----------

